# Bell Ross movement grade.......



## alexmira7 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello Guys, I was searching in the internet about the GRADES of ETA movements. I have a BR 03-92 carbon, and I love of course. As we know this watch cost almost 4K. And I saw a few pictures of Bell & Ross movements and the movements seems to be elabore grade. Because it doesn`t have the *Glucydur balance wheel. And I am **disappointed*​* because I have a Sinn U1 that I know it`s a Top grade ETA. And the watch it cost half the BR 03-92.
Do you guys know something about the ETA movement Grade used in Bell&ROSS *


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Man your font size is whack...

Not sure about the ETAs in the 01 or 03, but I wouldn't be surprised if they were the most basic versions... you should probably be happy you don't have an 02 as they use Sellitas in those.


----------



## gtuck (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a Vintage Original 126 and also came to the conclusion that it had an elabore grade movement. After my AD regulated it a couple of times, it keeps near perfect time, at least within 1-2 seconds a day. That's well within COSC standards, so the grade of the movement is not terribly important to me.


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

gtuck said:


> I have a Vintage Original 126 and also came to the conclusion that it had an elabore grade movement. After my AD regulated it a couple of times, it keeps near perfect time, at least within 1-2 seconds a day. That's well within COSC standards, so the grade of the movement is not terribly important to me.


Grade has nothing to do with accuracy. Regulating, as you found out, does.


----------



## dkbs (Nov 2, 2008)

Some of BR use top grade, for example, this:









But I believe BR126 watches use elaborate grade movements. As to Sinn, many of them are elaborate, for example, 2824 inside U1, 556.



gtuck said:


> I have a Vintage Original 126 and also came to the conclusion that it had an elabore grade movement. After my AD regulated it a couple of times, it keeps near perfect time, at least within 1-2 seconds a day. That's well within COSC standards, so the grade of the movement is not terribly important to me.


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)

This is the mov't of my WW2 Régulateur which should be a Dubois-Dépraz 14070 based on an ETA 2892.A2


----------

